
Show HN: Crash reporting for cloud applications, by Google - steren
https://cloudplatform.googleblog.com/2016/04/monitor-your-application-errors-with-Stackdriver-Error-Reporting.html
======
steren
I am the Product Manager for Stackdriver Error Reporting, here to answer your
questions and listen to your feedback. Let me know what you think.

~~~
asimuvPR
Pretty nice product. What is it built on?

